# Nobel Cube/Speedcubing Prize



## V-te (Sep 18, 2009)

We were discussing the Nobel price in chemistry, and our teacher said "Nowadays the Nobel Prize is awarded in other fields, such as peace, mathematics, etc etc..." and I thought to myself, That it would be nice if the WCA or the Speedsolving forums did something like a "Nobel Cube Prize" For the best cuber, or cube modifier/maker(eg C4Y). What do you guys think of the Idea?
Please share your thoughts. =)


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 18, 2009)

I think it would be difficult to choose one person. There are many good speedcubers. Also, Rama wins.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL, i thought this was actually about nobel cubes from Korea.

I think it isnt feasible, cubers dont have a foundation built on money gained from the invention of dynamite and other forms of revenue.


----------



## V-te (Sep 18, 2009)

It doesn't have to be on money, it could just be like a special "Nobel Cube" that the winner gets, or something.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 18, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> LOL, i thought this was actually about nobel cubes from Korea.



omg... nobel cubes.........


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh, right. Dan Cohen. Forgot you existed. Okay, you win then.


----------



## Jai (Sep 18, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, i thought this was actually about nobel cubes from Korea.
> ...



In case you don't know what Dan's talking about, Nobel Cubes are absolutely HORRIBLE.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 18, 2009)

No. Don't think it would be feasible as most people look at the cube as a toy.


----------



## soccerking813 (Sep 18, 2009)

Tony Fisher, hands down wins it.


----------



## V-te (Sep 18, 2009)

Tony would win the Cube Designer of the decade award. But what about drewseph?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 18, 2009)

V-te said:


> We were discussing the Nobel price in chemistry, and our teacher said "Nowadays the Nobel Prize is awarded in other fields, such as peace, mathematics, etc etc..."


What sort of teacher tells you stuff (s)he has apparently no idea about?
Math has never been a category, and as far as I can tell, peace has always been.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 18, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> What sort of teacher tells you stuff (s)he has apparently no idea about?



The average kind.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 18, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > What sort of teacher tells you stuff (s)he has apparently no idea about?
> ...



+1
Yep.


----------



## V-te (Sep 18, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



He did say mars was venus, and he did say the cube has " a complex mathematical formula that is only understandable by some" So, I ignored that little fact. The point is that it got me thinking.


----------



## LNZ (Sep 18, 2009)

There is an equalivient for maths to the Nobel prize. I think it's called the Fielding medal .


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 18, 2009)

V-te said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...


Indeed. I'm already forgetting high school teachers. 
(Although quite a few of mine were actually good.)



LNZ said:


> There is an equalivient for maths to the Nobel prize. I think it's called the Fielding medal .


Fields medal.
(Why post before doing a quick search? I always do a quick search if I post something, and edit the post if I need to.)


----------



## LNZ (Sep 18, 2009)

Close enough.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 18, 2009)

Although the Fields Medal somewhat corresponds with the Nobel in terms of prestige within its community, I don't think it's really all that similar. Since it's only offered to mathematicians under 40, the philosophy is quite different - being over 40 is not a detriment to mathematical research skill, so the Fields isn't necessarily awarded to the creator of the best research. Also, I think that the fact that it is only awarded every four years is a bit self-deprecatory, as it seems to imply that mathematics research is progressing a few times slower than physics or chemistry research (which I disagree with), and because of the age limit I imagine the award creates a lot of stress for people who are almost 40. I know the conditions of the award were determined by the benefactor, but I don't like them.

Personally I feel like the Abel Prize is a more direct comparison, as the prize money is much closer to the Nobel (about $900 thousand USD, compared to the Fields Medal's ~$15 thousand) and as, like the Nobel, it has no age limit and is awarded anually.


----------



## foxdi (Sep 18, 2009)

jessica fridrich to win i feel .


----------



## ooveehoo (Sep 26, 2009)

I can forgive Alfred Nobel for inventing dynamite, but only a fiend in a human form could have invented the Nobel Prize.
- George Bernard Shaw

anyway, way better would be an Ig Nobel of cubing.


----------

